# Дейро Пьетро Школа виртуозной игры. Сборник упражнений и этюдов для а



## petes (3 Май 2013)

поделитесь плиз если есть. возможен обмен на др. сборники

[email protected]


----------



## vev (3 Июн 2014)

*petes*,
присоединяюсь
[email protected]


----------



## LuckyAlex (4 Июн 2014)

и мне,пожалуйста
[email protected]


----------



## slaveles (5 Июн 2014)

и мне,пожалуйста
[email protected]


----------



## Fedorov (5 Июн 2014)

Eсли есть возможность, то скиньте и мне пожалуйста.
[email protected]


----------



## burdusha (5 Июн 2014)

Можно и мне пожалуйста
[email protected]


----------



## Mr.Big (5 Июн 2014)

Если можно и сюда 
[email protected]
Большое спасибо.


----------



## TEMUR (18 Июн 2014)

Можно и мне пожалуйста [email protected]


----------



## vev (18 Июн 2014)

Заказал бумажный вариант. Пришлют дней через 10. Как только, так сразу выложу всем страждущим :biggrin:


----------



## vev (30 Июн 2014)

Хочу также поделиться ссылкой на магазин в котором книжка была приобретена

http://alibudm.ru 

Цены более чем разумные: Самый дорогой Ковтун - 190 р. Оплатил 17-го. Сегодня получил в лучшем виде. Столь длительный срок из-за того, что Дейро печатался специально под меня, ну и Почта России не подкачала - всего за 9 дней доставила из Ижевска в Москву :biggrin: 
Если у кого возникнет желание стать законопослушным гражданином - посмотрите нотки там. Может что-нибудь и приглянется 

Удачи

Евгений


----------



## Carpenter (30 Окт 2014)

Приветствую!
Хотел сначала последовать Вашему примеру и заказать.
Только видимо после Вашего заказа магазин решил поменять ценовую политику )) Наверное весь их нотный склад забрали.
Дейро теперь под пятьсот стоит
Спасибо за ссылку, воспользуюсь


----------



## Iisus (29 Мар 2015)

скинте пьетро дейро школа виртуозной игры на аккордеоне [email protected]


----------



## vev (29 Мар 2015)

Iisus (29.03.2015, 16:06) писал:


> скинте пьетро дейро школа виртуозной игры на аккордеоне [email protected]


Потрясен изысканной манерой запроса! Ищите-ка при таких манерах сборник самостоятельно


----------



## Iisus (29 Мар 2015)

просто интересно


----------



## Karen35 (30 Мар 2015)

http://dfiles.ru/files/eequperr5 ловите, удачи!


----------



## Iisus (5 Апр 2015)

Karen35 (30.03.2015, 02:21) писал:


> http://dfiles.ru/files/eequperr5 ловите, удачи!


Можете у кого есть скинуть пожалуйста книгу пьетро дейро школа виртуозной игры аккордеон.очень надо. [email protected]


----------



## simon8808 (9 Апр 2015)

Скиньте и мне пожалуйста,а то ссылка не работает. [email protected] Заранее Спасибо!


----------



## KATANA5 (9 Апр 2015)

Можно и мне пожалуйста на [email protected]


----------



## Genius (9 Апр 2015)

KATANA5 писал:


> Можно и мне пожалуйста на [email protected]


Для всех:
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/22714258/%D0%A8%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%BB%D0%B0%20%D0
%B2%D0%B8%D1%80%D1%82%D1%83%D0%BE%D0%B7%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B9%20%D0%B8%D0%B3%D1%80%D1
%8B%20-%20%D0%9F%D1%8C%D0%B5%D1%82%D1%80%D0%BE%20%D0%94%D0%B5%D0%B9%D1%80%D0%BE%2
0%281%29.pdf


----------



## liubasha1998 (22 Июн 2015)

Дейро Пьетро *
**Школа виртуозной игры. Сборник упражнений и этюдов для аккордеона -скиньте ,пожалуйста электронную книгу.ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!Заранее спасибо!
* моя почта:[email protected]


----------



## petes (3 Май 2013)

поделитесь плиз если есть. возможен обмен на др. сборники

[email protected]


----------



## Kosthenko (23 Июн 2015)

liubasha1998/"Дейро Пьетро [B написал(а):


> &lt;[/B]/b*Школа виртуозной игры. Сборник упражнений и этюдов для аккордеона -скиньте ,пожалуйста электронную книгу.ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!Заранее спасибо!
> * моя]Рабочая ссылка на скачивание учебника над Вашим сообщением( сообщение №19 от 9.04.2015 от Genius.При подведении курсора Вашего компа к ссылке появиться подчеркнутость(это и есть ссылка на скачивание),кликаете по ней левой кнопкой мыши,подождите не много пока произойдет переход и загрузка страницы учебника и тогда скачивайте.С уважением   -      Kosthenko.


----------



## yakov.shev1 (3 Мар 2018)

vev писал:


> Заказал бумажный вариант. Пришлют дней через 10. Как только, так сразу выложу всем страждущим :biggrin:


----------



## yakov.shev1 (3 Мар 2018)

Можно и мне пожалуйста :[email protected]


----------



## yakov.shev1 (3 Мар 2018)

Можно и мне пожалуйста :[email protected]


----------



## Kosthenko (3 Мар 2018)

yakov.shev1/ писал:


> Можно и мне пожалуйста :[email protected]


Эта *школа виртуоз.игры*, автор  которой  *Pietro Deiro* - выложена в разделе *Редких нот*  на стр.№1 в  моем сообщении№7 от 28-02-2016г. или переход по ссылке на страницу №1 ( раздела Редких нот)  - кликнув по подчеркнутости ниже приводимой ссылке:  http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/obmenrazdacha/topic-6715.html                Там более 500 скачиваний пользователями. С уважением  - Kosthenko/


----------



## yakov.shev1 (3 Мар 2018)

Скиньте ,пожалуйста,ссылку или файл сборника о котором реч выше. Рыюсь в инете нигде не могу толку дойти. Спасибо


----------



## Kosthenko (3 Мар 2018)

yakov.shev1 () писал:Скиньте ,пожалуйста,ссылку или файл сборника о котором реч выше. Рыюсь в инете нигде не могу толку дойти. Спасибо                                                                  *yakov.shev1   *-    Рыться нигде не надо.*НАДО ВНИМАТЕЛЬНО ЧИТАТЬ* то чего Вам пишу в сообщении,я же  ссылку дал,с форматом  нашего форума Вы не ознакомились,вот и результата у Вас потому и нет.Посмотрите мой скриншот и вернитесь в мое первичное  сегодняшнее сообщение и кликнете( но не в скриншоте, ибо там  ссылка не активна, а В СООБЩЕНИИ №25 от 3-03-2018г. данной сраницы,данной темы  и по  указанной ссылке и перейдете в раздел Редких нот нашего форума и уже там в моем сообщении№7 скачаете.Я ведь Вам написал  все на доступном технич. языке.Любой школьник начальных классов вот с этими вопросами справляеться в 3 секунды.Я задумался уже,а  о каком тут может  быть речь сборнике виртуоз.игры Pietro Deiro,о чем тогда речь,написанием сообщений владеем со словарем.а процесс читки  ОТСУТСТВУЕТ КАК ТАКОВОЙ ВООБЩЕ!.
 для просмотра моих   скрин - тов:    -   кликнуть 1 раз  прямо по изображению и оно увеличиться и будет доступно для просмотра.Закрытие,как обычно  -    клик  через крестик в правом верх. углу  снимка(скрин-та).


----------



## vev (3 Мар 2018)

*Kosthenko*,

Игорь, бесполезно... Ну не хочется читать - ну и не надо... Всем не объяснить...


----------



## Kosthenko (3 Мар 2018)

Vev,Евгений , хотел искренне помочь,а все вышло как всегда?!


----------



## yakov.shev1 (24 Мар 2018)

Извините, здесь были проблемы из подключением, у меня не отображались ваши сообщения. Теперь всьо нормально, уже я скинул учебник.
Большое спасибо


----------

